# New Fert Plant In Ilinois



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

This new facility sounds impressive.....I suppose they are long-term banking on the over-inflated price of Nitrogen.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/last-crop-planting-for-future-fertilizer-plant-site-NAA-news-wire/


----------

